# "Debug Assertion Failed" for Battlefield 2



## outlaw987

I keep getting this message during gameplay:

Debug assertion failed!


Version: 1.1.2965-797.0 Build date: 2006-9-26 17:53
Module: ParticleSystem
File:/Aphrodite/BF2_1.4/Code/BF2/Geom/ParticleSystem/TrailRenderer.cpp
Line: LockFailed

Then it gives me three options to cancel, try again, or continue. Each one seems to just close the program.

If there is a way to fix this problem, I would love to hear it.
Thanks.


----------



## druho

hi,
i,ve got about the same problem, only a resolution was to high for the old monitor,çaus i've used to play bf2 with a new pc and monitor and resolution in video options of bf2 was installed on [email protected], but using this pc with old monitor (1024x768) brings problem of "debug.." .
I opened in My Documents BF2 map with profils and in .con file i've have change parameters of resolution to [email protected] and the game works!
I thought maybe this info gives you an idea how to resolve the problem of "debug assertion.."
success


----------

